# Fatman & Littleboy Update with (Pics)



## zeeker (Jun 8, 2009)

Deleted...


----------



## rickw (Jun 8, 2009)

That is one sweet looking rig, congrats on a nice build.


----------



## rivet (Jun 8, 2009)

Very, very nice! Awesome so far.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet looking build - Way to go!


----------



## builder59 (Jun 8, 2009)

It looks awesome.  Are you going to paint em up?


----------



## zeeker (Jun 8, 2009)

1200 degree ceramic stove paint (Gun Metal Grey)...It's a backyard BBQ...My wife gave me ten feet of land in the back yard....Real nice of her Eh....


----------



## pinkmeat (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks cool polished up. Where's the stack?


----------



## thebodyman (Jun 10, 2009)

that looks awesome before you paint it you should put a handle on the side with out the wheels then you dont have to push it by the tank you can just lift up the handles and roll it on the wheels


----------



## bbrock (Jun 10, 2009)

Very Nice!! How many hrs do you have it that rig? The pay off will be well worth it..


----------



## div (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like  nice unit...wish I owned some good tools...


----------



## oneshot (Jun 10, 2009)

Lookin good....
But if I did one like that I wouldn't want to use it, just put it in the house and look at it.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















:ic  on_lol:


----------



## sescoyote (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice!  I like the stainless steel look, i wish there was a way to keep it that way.  Although I'd like to get some orange paint on mine and see what it looks like.


----------

